# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  How are you lucid but u think your surroundings are real

## Neo Neo

this has happened to me only one or twice but i was lucid and changing what i could do, but i thought the place i was at was real. i thought i was in seatle, but it was actually just a made up city lol. and at the start of this dream it was as lucid as it could get(except i thought i was somewhere i wasnt). 

And another thing, my dreams are completly random and have nothing to do with what i did that day. in fact, they show evey sign of cues that tell me that i am dreaming, i just dont recognize them. specifically the faulty technology cue.

----------


## Gaggy

This type of dreaming is known as low-level lucidity
I had one just last night
This type of dreaming restricts certain actions from being noticed of performed
You may accept some aspects of the dream as completely real, even though you are currently flying at the time
For instance in my dream i just had I went into the room my parents were staying in and started flying around
They yelled at me and I listened to them because I thought that they were real
These dreams can be quite fun, and are sometimes easier to remember, next time you have a low-level dream, trying focusing really hard on the fact that it is a dream, so you can completely become lucid

----------

